# Final Approach Sleeper/Rester fullbodies for 2009



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Why are they on a motion base, don't look that bad but that doesn't make any sense


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

The base does not have motion, it is a fixed base. I questioned that too. I guess its the same base as the sentries. They are also 1 piece.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

They don't look bad at all


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what the price will be on them?


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

those look pretty nice


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

But will they hold up :eyeroll:


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

those look pretty good. Seems to be alot of new releases coming this year. So many new decoys to choose from so little cash.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Why are they on a motion base, don't look that bad but that doesn't make any sense


Even on the FA motion base the decoys HARDLY move, they need at least a 15mph to move the suckers.. other than that they look good


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Why are they on a motion base, don't look that bad but that doesn't make any sense












Why are Greenhead Gear's? 
My guess would be so the decoy has support. I would also guess it is fixed base. The decoy wouldn't stand too well on those feet. :lol:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

That decoy^^^^^ is on a fixed base


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Save Hens said:


> That decoy^^^^^ is on a fixed base


Correct. So are the FA's.

Taken from FA website:
Sentry and rester on static bases, feeders and walker on motion systems

Definition of static: pertaining to or characterized by a fixed or stationary condition

Definition taken from dictionary.com


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

TrevorB said:


> Save Hens said:
> 
> 
> > That decoy^^^^^ is on a fixed base
> ...


Yeah... it looked like they were on a motion base. Sorry dude :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They'll kill birds.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> They'll kill birds.


Are you sure? They aren't fuzzy, plus they don't wobble in a realistic manner.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

As long as those rings dont fall out of them when you pick them up by the body i give em a thumbs up.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup, the key to being is effective economically is durability and customer service. Look how many Avery haters there are, I think most of it comes from the fact that the decoys are not very durable. Heck, seems like lots of the Avery decoys are junk in the box these days.

With all of these great looking new dekes between FA, new HCs and tanglefree, I suspect that if they can get the paint to stick, they will sell LOTS of stuff...


----------

